# Tool



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Tool and rage against the machine get me so hyped when I'm working out w my dogs (two oldest, not the young pups). We just ran up and down two flights of stairs 20 times and ran a mile . What do you all listen to when you work out


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

Sepultura, 5 finger death punch, old school punk like minor threat, wasted youth etc.

I might be 41 but I don't act it lol. Always been a metal head, always will be.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so lost with both of you LOL, Im on a nicki phase right now, but love SPM, tech 9 , Drake, yela wolf, stuff like that .


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm 49 and grew up in Fullerton California. I listen to the same stuff I grew up on. Agent Orange, Adolescents, Social Distortion, TSOL, Middle Class, Ramones, Buzzcocks, GBH, Cramps, The Business, Gun Club, basically Punk Rock. I do love the Blues and Garage Rock. I've been listening to Will Crum lately while running Earl.

Here's a video of Will Crum


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't like listening to music while running the dogs because I don't want to get surprised by other dogs/owners. When I'm in the gym, however, I like Mystikal, Bone Crusher, Too $hort and some DJ Quik.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I haven't put together a workout mix in a while, and it depends on the type of workout: I used to go to a step aerobics class and loved hearing:

Low by Flo Rida
Holla Back Girl by Gwen Stephanie 
Buttons by PussyCat Dolls/Snoop

But for running I like it a little more rockin:
Float on by Modest Mouse
Uprising by Muse
Remember the Name by Fort Minor

That's all I can think of for now. I am an eclectic music listener...


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm 49 and grew up in Fullerton California. I listen to the same stuff I grew up on. Agent Orange, Adolescents, Social Distortion, TSOL, Middle Class, Ramones, Buzzcocks, GBH, Cramps, The Business, Gun Club, basically Punk Rock. I do love the Blues and Garage Rock. I've been listening to Will Crum lately while running Earl.
> 
> Here's a video of Will Crum
> WILL CRUM - SCHOOL IS FOR DONKEYS (UC BERKELEY) - YouTube


Duuuude my life with the thrill kill cult, kmfdm can't forget those. Still in so cal? I live on this scummy lake surrounded by meth labs lol. Lake Elsinore, I actually live on the better side of town but the lake is scummy.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Metal!! \m/ hahaha. I'm one of the few mexicans around here who is non stop rocking out to some metal lol. 

But when I'm out running with Whitman, I don't usually have music playing. When its me though, I have it on random and will get Pantera, Bury Your Dead, Slayer, Tool, Miss May I, 5 Finger Death Punch, Hatebreed, Metallica.

Seriously, there's too many.. lol.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

If I'm In a rap mood then it's drake and gucci


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

13 steps by Pantera


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I don't like listening to music while running the dogs because I don't want to get surprised by other dogs/owners. When I'm in the gym, however, I like Mystikal, Bone Crusher, Too $hort and some DJ Quik.


Man I haven't thought about Bone Crusher in a hot minute, Scott! lmmfao
Love me some Too $hort! Too Short why you say them nasty words...?

Totally with you about being aware when walking the dogs though, especially because Kangol hates EVERY dog he sees.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm always pumped with some Nine Inch Nails,Breaking Benjamin,Disturbed,Buckcherry,Incubus,Lacuna Coil,Orgy,ect.

I'm also ALWAYS down for some good techno such as Sylver,Crystal Method,Tiesto,Lasgo,Dead Mau5,ect.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Man I haven't thought about Bone Crusher in a hot minute, Scott! lmmfao
> Love me some Too $hort! Too Short why you say them nasty words...?
> 
> Totally with you about being aware when walking the dogs though, especially because Kangol hates EVERY dog he sees.


Haha! What's my favourite word?


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha! What's my favourite word?


Beer? :hammer: :flush::hammer:


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I'm always pumped with some Nine Inch Nails,Breaking Benjamin,Disturbed,Buckcherry,Incubus,Lacuna Coil,Orgy,ect.
> 
> I'm also ALWAYS down for some good techno such as Sylver,Crystal Method,Tiesto,Lasgo,Dead Mau5,ect.


I love breaking Benjamin and incubus. I listen to pandora and switch between drakes station, incubus, foo fighters, mannie fresh, and gucci


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Liam said:


> Beer? :hammer: :flush::hammer:


:rofl::rofl:
LMAO isnt that every guys favourite word?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Liam said:


> Beer? :hammer: :flush::hammer:


Close..........


----------

